# Anyone running 'Phantom' center channel?



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey all. In the final construction phase of my dedicated media room and i've come to a point of second guessing myself. Originally due to the drop down 106" non AT screen a decision was made to NOT use a center channel. The thought was the excellent directivity of the main left and right speakers and the 14+ feet listening/viewing distance would allow for a phantom setup. That and the only place to put a dedicated center was above the screen and only about 2" from the ceiling(ooouuuuch!). The poor placement seems like too much of a tradeoff but now i've heard something very interesting........

When 'Phantom" center mode is used on DD 5.1 encoded material, dynamic compression is automatically switched to on.....?

Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

It is true for some devices. Get an AT screen.


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

With that knowledge,i'll go ahed and DIY a custom center channel for above the screen as my only mounting option......better than dynamic compression activation. Thanx Kal

As to the AT screen, it has to be drop down and the only AT drop downs are currently out of my budget and nearly impossible DIY. I explored this option thoroughly and realized it's just not feasable at this time.......but again thanx again. 

Kal, if you have the time pls examine the soundstage pic and give me some feedback on potential problems of mounting the center above the screen. Thanx in advance. I'm probobly going to have to go this route and accept or minimize any tradeoffs during the design phase.










The opening is 31" wide, 5" tall and 7" available depth with the overall soffit/baffle width of 11".


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

mayhem13 said:


> With that knowledge,i'll go ahed and DIY a custom center channel for above the screen as my only mounting option......better than dynamic compression activation. Thanx Kal


The compression is also specific to certain audio formats and, I must admit, I am not up on this issue as I always use a center channel.



> As to the AT screen, it has to be drop down and the only AT drop downs are currently out of my budget and nearly impossible DIY. I explored this option thoroughly and realized it's just not feasable at this time.......but again thanx again.


Another alternative is a smaller screen. :T



> Kal, if you have the time pls examine the soundstage pic and give me some feedback on potential problems of mounting the center above the screen. Thanx in advance. I'm probobly going to have to go this route and accept or minimize any tradeoffs during the design phase.


I am not of much use here as I use full-size, matching, floor-standing speakers for LCR. However, I would advise you to incorporate some facility to tilt/aim that center speaker at the ears of the central listening position.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The best center channel driver is a Loki coaxial kit. If you want I can put you in touch with a guy who is an expert on the driver. He built a TL design that is incredible. Just pm me.


----------



## Home Theater Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

mayhem13 said:


> Hey all. In the final construction phase of my dedicated media room and i've come to a point of second guessing myself. Originally due to the drop down 106" non AT screen a decision was made to NOT use a center channel. The thought was the excellent directivity of the main left and right speakers and the 14+ feet listening/viewing distance would allow for a phantom setup. That and the only place to put a dedicated center was above the screen and only about 2" from the ceiling(ooouuuuch!). The poor placement seems like too much of a tradeoff but now i've heard something very interesting........
> 
> When 'Phantom" center mode is used on DD 5.1 encoded material, dynamic compression is automatically switched to on.....?
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true or not?


Whether it is true or not, please do not go with a phantom center setup. If anyone sits to the left or right of dead center, they're going to have the soundstage collapse into the left or right speaker. You're going through all the trouble and expense of building what looks to be an awesome home theater, and the sound will be a huge disappointment in the end.

If you go ahead with putting a center speaker above the screen, you should seriously consider putting all three front channels up there. It will go a long way toward making your front soundstage more seamless.

Keep in mind too that the speakers need not be mounted inside the soffit. For example, you can mount three identical center speakers (because of their horizontal configuration) directly to the face of the soffit, angled down toward the listening area. If you want to hide them, you can install some framework and stretch acoustically transparent fabric to cover them.


----------

